# 2016 OTBS Inductions-just in time for Summer!



## Dutch (May 27, 2016)

It's been a long, long while since there has been any inductions into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke and for that I apologize. Without further delay here are the first inductees of  2016:

AK1: OTBS #279
Atomicsmoke: OTBS #280
BDSkelly: OTBS #281
BlueWhisper: OTBS #282
B-one: OTBS #283
C farmer: OTBS #284
Cliffcarter: OTBS #285
Cmayna: OTBS #286
CrankyBuzzard: OTBS #287
DanBono: OTBS #288
DaRicksta: OTBS #289
Demosthenes9: OTBS #290
Dukeburger: OTBS #291
Dward51: OTBS #292
Gary s: OTBS #293
Humdinger: OTBS #294
Joe Black: OTBS #295
Lemans: OTBS #296
Mneeley490: OTBS #297
Noboundries: OTBS #298
Pits 4 Brains: OTBS #299
Rabbithutch: OTBS #300
realtorterry: OTBS #301
Reinhard: OTBS #302
Smokin Monkey: OTBS #303
Wade: OTBS #304
WaterinHoleBrew: OTBS #305

I have also lifted the suspension of Bearcarver: OTBS #217.

Please remember that as OTBS Members that you are held to a higher standard-act accordingly.

Give me a week or two to update your profiles as OTBS Members-keep in mind that if you are Premier Members, your Premier Member tag overrides the OTBS tag.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 27, 2016)

Yay! Welcome to the Club!!!!


----------



## rabbithutch (May 27, 2016)

WOW !!!!!

What an unexpected and wonderful surprise.  To be in such exalted company is, indeed, an honor.  I shall do my best to live up to it.

Thank you to whomever nominated me and to Dutch and the team for my selection.

[Number 300, eh?  Has a nice ring to it!]


----------



## wade (May 27, 2016)

That was a unexpectedly good (great!) end to the week. Thank you so much to whoever nominated me and those who voted for me - Dutch is not giving anything away !!!.

It is a privilege and an honour to be recognised by the senior membership of the forum - especially being from across the pond. I am just pleased that I can help the newcomers develop their skills wherever they are from. One thing is for certain though - I will never stop learning from others on the forum.


----------



## disco (May 27, 2016)

What a deserving list of inductees! It is great to see so many great people on the SMF. Congratulations to you all and many thanks for your ideas, inspiration and knowledge.

Disco


----------



## cmayna (May 27, 2016)

It is a great honor to be amongst so many great smokers.  I'm honored big time. 

As Wade said: 


> "One thing is for certain though - I will never stop learning from others on the forum"


Think I'll celebrate this weekend by doing some more Salmon and maybe some chicken lollipops.

Craig


----------



## humdinger (May 27, 2016)

Ditto Wade! I am really honored and humbled by this. It's a great way to start the summer! Now that I have the SMF stamp of approval I'll be extra active on the forum now and do whatever I can to help others! Congrats to the OTBS Spring class of 2016


----------



## pc farmer (May 27, 2016)

I first came here to learn how to smoke cheese.   HA,   now look.    I have learned everything here.


----------



## joe black (May 27, 2016)

Dutch and all the OTBS,  Thank you so much for this great honor from my peers.  I hope that I can live up to the expectations.

Joe


----------



## joe black (May 27, 2016)

Also, sincere congratulations to all of my brother inductees for 2016.

Joe


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2016)

Bib Congrats to all of you.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2016)

Welcome to all of you.

What a great group!

And welcome back Bear!

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 27, 2016)

Yey...I made it to the old boys club. Kidding...seemed like a sensitive topic to some.

Thank you for the induction. Now I have to make one exception to my rule in life: never be part of a club willing to take you as member (borrowed it from Groucho).

One thing that baffles me....there are names on the list that I assumed were members already. I mean smoke jockeys with serious cooks under their belts and active most of the time ,ready to help. I am honoured to be inducted at the same time with them.


----------



## worktogthr (May 27, 2016)

This is a list of well deserving members.  Whenever I have a question or need some advice they are always there with the answers I am looking for.  I have only been smoking for about 2.5 years and I owe you all many thanks for your help and blame you all for contributing to my already obsessive personality!  Haha congrats and Cheers!

-Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2016)

Thanks Dutch!

Glad to be Back.

And Congrats & Welcome to the rest of you!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## gary s (May 27, 2016)

Glad you are reinstated Bear  Thank you for whoever nominated me and a Big Congrats to the class of 2016

Gary


----------



## eman (May 27, 2016)

Congrats to all the new squires.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 27, 2016)

This is a total surprise.... thank you for the honor.

Congratulations to all the rest of the new OTBS members as well.


----------



## b-one (May 27, 2016)

Thank you, and welcome to fellow newcomers!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2016)

Whoa, I'm both honored & humbled !  Just being included in the conversation of the OTBS is more than I could have ever imagined,  but becoming a member of it is really unbelievable !  I'd like to thank those who nominated me...  And also congratulate the fellow members that were inducted as well !


----------



## smokin monkey (May 28, 2016)

Totally unexpected, little overwhelmed with this honour. Thank you to all the OTBS members and especially to the members who nominated me.  Just hope in the future I can help to maintain the high standard of information, help and behaviour this forum provides.

Would also like to congratulate fellow members who have been inducted!


----------



## ak1 (May 28, 2016)

I'm honoured. Thank you very much. Although I'm not that thin.


----------



## noboundaries (May 28, 2016)

Wow, I'm blown away, honored, and humbled to be included in such a supportive and knowledgeable group of men and women.  Thank you to all involved and congrats to all the new inductees!


----------



## bdskelly (May 28, 2016)

Who? Me? 
What a wonderful honor and privilege this is.  Thanks to all for the vote. And thanks to the Admin that nominated me. 
You guys are great!
Brian


----------



## disco (May 28, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Who? Me?
> What a wonderful honor and privilege this is. Thanks to all for the vote. And thanks to the Admin that nominated me.
> You guys are great!
> Brian


I was surprised you weren't in. I've always thought you were a better smoker than me. Congratulations, Brian.

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 29, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS to all the inductees!!!!!!!!!!!!    








The level of knowledge represented here is top drawer.  I have learned (and will continue to learn) so much from all these forum members.

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (May 29, 2016)

Disco said:


> I was surprised you weren't in. I've always thought you were a better smoker than me. Congratulations, Brian.
> 
> Disco


Texans are like briskets. Some take longer than others! LOL!

B


----------



## daveomak (May 29, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Texans are like briskets. Some take longer than others! LOL!
> 
> B


Guess it depends....   If you was an A or B, you wouldn't get noticed much...  you'd have to be a Double D to get noticed in Texas....


----------



## venture (May 29, 2016)

Congrats to all!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## joe black (May 29, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Guess it depends....   If you was an A or B, you wouldn't get noticed much...  you'd have to be a Double D to get noticed in Texas....


q

Dave,   A DD will get notice ANYwhere


----------



## mneeley490 (May 29, 2016)

Wow, thank you! This is indeed an unexpected honor. Now I need to try to live up to it.


----------



## seenred (May 29, 2016)

Congrats to all the new inductees...very much deserved by each of you!  This may as strong a class as we've ever had!  Like others have already said, there are some of these guys who I thought were already OTBS!  

Now I expect you guys to buy a round of beers when the Award Stipend comes in the mail...:biggrin:

And an extra congrats to Bear...that was past due in my humble opinion Thumbs Up

I know you'll all do the OTBS proud!

Red


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 30, 2016)

A BIG CONGRATS  to all the new inductees and Welcome to the OTBS...JJ


----------



## lovethemeats (May 30, 2016)

Sir I would like to join the group of OTBS. I know I can follow your guidelines and give back to the people who need help. Or at least point them in the right direction.  I see what the difference is since I been using my AMNPS.  I used to think that smoking meats ment pushing thru tons of thick smoke. I now know the difference. By using my AMNPS it has been beautiful smokes achieving the best possible meats at the end result. I always promise to show my work and to explain what steps I have taken to get to the end result of my finished foods. I praise this site as it has filled me with a better understanding of how to smoke things the right way. I thank everyone here as I think they are the masters of the smoke and don't need a trophy to prove it. Just good pictures of what they made. 
Again. Thank you all.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 30, 2016)

lovethemeats said:


> Sir I would like to join the group of OTBS. I know I can follow your guidelines and give back to the people who need help. Or at least point them in the right direction. I see what the difference is since I been using my AMNPS. I used to think that smoking meats ment pushing thru tons of thick smoke. I now know the difference. By using my AMNPS it has been beautiful smokes achieving the best possible meats at the end result. I always promise to show my work and to explain what steps I have taken to get to the end result of my finished foods. I praise this site as it has filled me with a better understanding of how to smoke things the right way. I thank everyone here as I think they are the masters of the smoke and don't need a trophy to prove it. Just good pictures of what they made.
> Again. Thank you all.


You have to be Nominated by one of the Staff members, aka Mods, Super Mods or Admin. On top of this you have to be an active member at least 1 year, Demonstrate a superior knowledge of smoking meat and pass it on by helping Newbies and answering questions. You need to have several detailed posts of your cooks with plenty of Qview. So basically you are off to a great start. Be active, be friendly, show your stuff and with time and proving yourself a good member, one of us will surely notice and nominate you in the future. Keep up the good work...JJ


----------



## lovethemeats (May 30, 2016)

Thany you.


----------



## dukeburger (May 30, 2016)

Wow, with being away at work and not being as active lately, this was a nice surprise. 

Thanks for the nomination and the induction! Also a congrats to fellow inductees!


----------



## dward51 (May 30, 2016)

Wow!!!  I'm honored to have been inducted into this fine group.  And congratulations to my fellow inductee's!!!!


----------



## dward51 (May 30, 2016)

Delete - double post (computer shut down mid post?)


----------



## driedstick (Jun 1, 2016)

Congrats to all!!!!! and remember,,,, 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## humdinger (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm still pinching myself! I feel like I've been issued a second "man card"!


----------



## lemans (Jun 2, 2016)

To be in the company of all of you .. I am humble and truly greatful.. I will do my best to uphold the high standards of our forum... Thank you


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 2, 2016)

This is in deed a great day & honor!!!

Thank you to everyone


----------



## boykjo (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats to all...................


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 8, 2016)

Sorry for late reply but congratulations to all for achieving this honor It feels good to recognize the names of a lot of you and I have either chatted or posted and received post from a lot of you.

        Warren


----------



## gearjammer (Jun 18, 2016)

As usual a day late and a dollar short.

I just discovered this.

I would like to offer my most sincere 

                                         CONGRATULATIONS

            TO ALL OF THE INDUCTEES

                                                    Everyone here makes this site the very best

                                                                  My thanks to you all

Ed


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 18, 2016)

*CONGRATS!!!*


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 13, 2016)

What a great honor to come out of the blue! 

I will try my best to live up to title.

Thank You..


----------



## smoking gun (Jan 3, 2017)

Congrats! Lots of new names here since my last visit. Is Pineywoods still around?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 3, 2017)

Smoking gun said:


> Congrats! Lots of new names here since my last visit. Is Pineywoods still around?




Jerry  is still around..  he is having some health issues right now..  he checks in once in a while...  

Here's his latest ...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255692/2017-north-florida-gathering


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 3, 2017)

Congratulations to all the new OTBS members!


----------



## phillipleondria (Jan 4, 2017)

Congratulations all around


----------

